# Tattoo in Chiang Mai. Need some advice!



## 993978

Hey guys,

I am sure this has been answered before. I want to get a tattoo in Chiang Mai. I was wondering if anyone has been to Naga or Powerhouse? Would you recommend them? Thank you!


----------



## Bahn_farang

Sherry Wu is a new artist in Chiang Mai and often does work for just experience and a small amount (up to you how much) You can find her on Facebook


----------



## Bahn_farang

so pig feed is on topic but tattoo is off topic?


----------



## astabooty

I got my first tattoo ever here in Chiang Mai, Thailand.

Let me say that there are many good artists in Chiang Mai and in Thailand as a whole. So it takes some work finding the person you want to go to.

After meeting a bunch of local artists I decided to get tattooed my a relatively new artist named Ahm, who works at Panumart Tattoo. She runs her shop out of her house, surprisingly enough. But it's a really cool experience. The tattoo studio is really nice, comfortable, very clean and it has some beautifully relaxing views of nature. The atmosphere in the house/shop feels like you're hanging out with a friend. Ahm speaks English and works really hard to make sure she understands what you wants and then takes her time to perfect the design, as she did for me.

I'm really happy with the outcome of the tattoo and I recommend Panumart Tattoo to anyone visiting or living in Chiang Mai. Here's her website so you can reach out if you're interested:
Chiang Mai's 5-Star Tattoo Shop - Panumart Tattoo
https://www.facebook.com/panumart.tattoo/
And here's her Instagram https://www.instagram.com/panumart_tattoo/


----------



## KruAshley

Panumart Tattoo gets my vote. Their work is lovely.


----------

